# OMG is my budgie molting, or balding?



## Sherlocked (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi ya'll, my budgie is 4-5 months, and we have seen him slowly molt, just a tiny bit here and there. A few new feathers at a time for the past 1-2 months. Today I came home and there were WAY more feathers than usual around his cage. When he ruffled his body moments ago, I saw about 7 feathers fly out. He had a weird feather area on the back of his head when I got home today. About 3-4 hours later (now) he has a couple huge bald spots on his head!!!! I did not think this was normal! I've never seen it before. Is this normal? He couldn't be pulling them out could he? All I've heard is that happens when they're stressed, or don't get attention. Is that what's happening? I'm just so concerned. Any advice would be appreciated. You guys always come through with the best answers for me. Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't worry about plucking because the only spot on their bodies that budgies can't reach is the back of their heads  
He looks like he's going through a horrible moult, though--maybe he itched his head on a perch and a few more fell out? :S
Unless he's exhibiting other symptoms, I wouldn't be concerned and would focus on making him feel better--baths are good for soothing itchy moults and he should have lots of protein-rich foods as well as veggies to help him feel better soon!
Flax seeds tend to help feather growth, you could try giving him some of these, and a few vitamin drops or ACV in his water might also make him recover faster. 
I hope this helps, the poor little guy better get well soon!


----------



## Sherlocked (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you! I was hoping a massive moulting was possible since it seems like he barely has and should have already. He seems to be a happy bird, he's the craziest gymnast in his cage, talks constantly always learning new words. Thank you for the advice and tips. What is ACV?


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Your bird's going through a rough period of moulting. Starlingwings has highlighted an important point - bath. Give him a fine spray of water gently which will greatly help him. You can also apply aloe vera gel on the bald area which will ease his itching and provide a soothing effect. Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't panic, Dawn. :hug:

Some budgies go through MUCH worse molts than others.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html
*


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Sherlocked said:


> What is ACV?


ACV stands for apple cider vinegar, but we don't just mean apple cider vinegar. The regular stuff doesn't have the same health benefits. What you're looking for is organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar with what's called "the mother." It will be cloudy, with visible brownish strands at the bottom: Amazon.com : Bragg Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, 16 Ounce - 1 Pack : Fruit Vinegars : Grocery & Gourmet Food

Dosage recommendations vary, but a generally accepted amount is 1/4 teaspoon per 4 oz of water, every third day (or 2-3 times/week).


----------

